# tamper-resistant receptacles in Dwelling Units



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

2008 NEC Article 406.11 requires tamper-resistant receptacles in Dwelling Units.

 In all areas specified in 210.52 all 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, and the point of this tread is..........

Chris


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> OK, and the point of this tread is..........Chris


Something new, to me, and goes into effect in several days, here in CA


----------



## raider1 (Dec 22, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Something new, to me, and goes into effect in several days, here in CA


OK, this was a new 2008 NEC requirement so I was kind of surprised that you hadn't heard of the change. I sometimes forget that some areas adopt code quite awhile after the codes are published.

Chris


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> OK, this was a new 2008 NEC requirement so I was kind of surprised that you hadn't heard of the change. I sometimes forget that some areas adopt code quite awhile after the codes are published. Chris


CA is several years behind, the 2010 CBC, based on the 2009 IBC, goes into effect in CA in 2011


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 22, 2010)

Going tamper-resistant is a relatively easy code change to implement. The supply houses should start shipping the right product. For those that do not get the word, the fix (replacing receptacles) is easy.

It is those code changes for which a fix is difficult that are the hardest on everybody.


----------



## TimNY (Dec 22, 2010)

coincidentally, I was looking into this very topic today here in the fine state of NY.

NY took the 2006 IRC and bamboozled it into the 2010 NYS Residential Code.  As I understand it, the 2006 IRC was based on the 2005 NEC.  However, my bamboozled 2010 code (based on the 2006 IRC, as mentioned), referenced the 2008 NEC.

Hmm.. ok, progress.. I guess.

However, the beginning of the E sections in the IRC says comply with these chapters OR the 2008 NEC.  There is no mention of tamper protected receptacles in the E chapters (as far as I can tell from reading the appropriate sections).  So, guess I'll just comply with the E chapters?

I know this isn't applicable to many other users here.. but...

What section is tamper protected receptacles in the 2009 IRC?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

TimNY said:
			
		

> What section is tamper protected receptacles in the 2009 IRC?


*I don't have my copy with me but Try Section: E4002.14  *


----------



## TimNY (Dec 22, 2010)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *I don't have my copy with me but Try Section: E4002.14  *


I backed it up a section to E3902.14, and there it is!

I had read E3902.1 "Rating and Type" figuring it was in there, but now I do see it at the end of the chapter in it's own subsection.  Thanks!


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2010)

We just adopted the 2008 NEC, I've been putting adopting it off because of the builders crying. Mark don't forget about almost every circuit (120) are AFCI.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

Mule said:
			
		

> We just adopted the 2008 NEC, I've been putting adopting it off because of the builders crying. Mark don't forget about almost every circuit (120) are AFCI.


Now Both!!!!

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

We are mandated by the state to adopt , as we are a home rule jurisdiction.........yes there was some whining and wringing of hands, between the more encompassing AFCI requirements, and the tamper-proof recepts, but since it is a state adopted code.........sorry!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

We are mandated by the state to adopt , as we are a home rule jurisdiction.........yes there was some whining and wringing of hands, between the more encompassing AFCI requirements, and the tamper-proof recepts, but since it is a state adopted code.........sorry!


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2010)

And the 2009 IRC that went from around 6 or 7 pages of windbracing to around 35/36 pages of windbracing where the DP has to show "on the plans" where the structures winbraces will be. There may be a possibility that interior walls may have to be shear walls and will need to have anchor bolts installed.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not about safety anymore; although that's the way they sell it. Every code cycle electrical manufacturers add some new or different product. The codes are becoming totally controled by and used by the manufacturers for profit.

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

It always has been, Bob..  require unproven means and methods... particuarly with electrical.


----------

